# Is this '67 a Sport Coupe or Hard Top?



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone tell by these photos if this '67 is a sport coupe or a hard top? The division series & body style on the data plate (24217) indicates it's a hardtop but from the photos it looks like a sport coupe to me. especially the last photo, I can't tell if that Is moulding or a B pillar. Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hardtop. That's not a pillar.


----------



## Longs (Jul 21, 2013)

Agreed, hardtop.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

The dead giveaway is in the second photo. There is no frame around the window on the open door, hence a hardtop.


----------

